# progynova side effects



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi

This morning I am on day 5 of progynova and feel dreadful.  I am a migraine sufferer anyway and have had a migraine since Wednesday, got up at 6 this morning and its still here.  I don't think I can cope much longer.  At first I thought it was just my monthly one but 5 days, I am thinking it has to be the progynova.  I had to take Thur and Friday off work and really stressing what I am going to do tomorrow.
I guess of course I am not going to abandon my DE Cycle but want to check with you what else I can take.  I have been taking zomig and maxalt alternative days but you know of course you are not suppose to take more than 2 of these tablets in a 12 hour period.  Really scared of doing myself some damage with all these hormones and painkillers.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sandyboy,

So sorry to hear about the constant migraine   I know the pain can be unbearable   Migraine is a recognised side effect of Progynova (a form of oestrogen) and given that is has lasted as long as you've been taking the tablets then it's highly likely that this is what has triggered it.

Do you usually find Zomig and Maxalt work for you? There isn't really anything 'stronger' for migraine as these class of drugs (triptans) are considered the gold standard treatment. You can take these with other pain killers e.g. paracetamol but most people tend to use these on their own as they work immediately. Paracetamol is fine to take during fertility treatment (NSAID's are best avoided), this is the only other thing I can think to suggest might take the edge off   May be worth discussing with your GP/prescriber too for other alternatives or prophylaxis treatment to try and prevent attacks in the first place.

Hope it resolves soon and that DE cycle goes smoothly   
Maz x


----------

